# Any SoCal (LA/OC) gatehrings coming up in the near future?



## light-it-up (Jun 27, 2010)

Sure am looking forward to meeting some of the folks here, contributing to and sampling a little BBQ cook-off...


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 27, 2010)

Where are you in So Ca - There are a couple of us in North San Diego area and some others in the Riverside area and I know Rich is in Whittier area


----------



## light-it-up (Jun 27, 2010)

the South Bay - Redondo.


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 27, 2010)

this is a link to a contest in Vista that another member and I are going to try to make -

http://www.vvba.org/rodrun.html

you are sure welcome to come and join us and if you want we can get together and do a smoke in my SmokinTex with you


----------



## light-it-up (Jun 29, 2010)

It's a little bit of a haul from me, but if i can I'll definitely try to make it...


----------

